# Best Saugeye Lake/River/Reservoir in Ohio?



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Lots of great saugeye fisherman on this forum!

Number one Lake?

Number one River?

Number one up-ground Reservoir?


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I'll start, 

Lake- Indian- My home Lake! LOL

River- Great Miami!

Up ground Reservoir- ? Don't fish them!


----------



## crappiefish (May 17, 2012)

hands down indian lake great fishery. imo


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I think at times both indian and buckeye are world class saugeye lakes.
Lol im not gonna name what i think is the best saugeye creek/river,to small


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I think at times both indian and buckeye are world class saugeye lakes.
> Lol im not gonna name what i think is the best saugeye creek/river,to small


If you won't, I will. I've seen those hogs coming out of the ditch behind your house.... SECRETS OUT BOBBY!


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I think at times both indian and buckeye are world class saugeye lakes.
> Lol im not gonna name what i think is the best saugeye creek/river,to small


Well we need to find out this little secret spot! LOL


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Indian or tappan(though I've never fished much of either) buckeye had a strong run for a cpl years but it's in its 14" cycle right now and not sure how it'll recover from the lack of water..
River.... ohio river or scioto(inland)


----------



## Kims Paycheck (May 18, 2014)

Pleasant Hill has nice Saugeye. I posted last fall with some of the great fish we were catching. Trolling just like we do on Erie. Spring hit the gravel shallows and throw 1/8 oz jigs with a 3 inch green twister tail. Tip with a minnow or half a crawler. Out in front of the beach, by the boat ramp and across the lake from the ramp at at the private beach. IIn the summer go at dusk and fish at night after all the pleasure boatrs go home.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Whichever lake or rive I am fishing that night.  up grounds to small to give away.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

There all good. Firm believer that you give any decent fisherman a good lake map and let him fish that said lake a few times and he will start putting eyes in the boat. Don't much care if there walleyes or saugeyes, he will catch them.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Skippy said:


> There all good. Firm believer that you give any decent fisherman a good lake map and let him fish that said lake a few times and he will start putting eyes in the boat. Don't much care if there walleyes or saugeyes, he will catch them.


Enough said right here.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> If you won't, I will. I've seen those hogs coming out of the ditch behind your house.... SECRETS OUT BOBBY!


Narco Polo


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

For size I would say tappen, however I personally think that all fish taste real bad from that lake, so for just numbers and flavor Indian. The great Miami is a sucky place I would not recommend it unless you enjoy reeling in old shopping carts and rusty stop signs. I agree with slim up ground to small to give away.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

greatmiami said:


> For size I would say tappen, however I personally think that all fish taste real bad from that lake, so for just numbers and flavor Indian. The great Miami is a sucky place I would not recommend it unless you enjoy reeling in old shopping carts and rusty stop signs. I agree with slim up ground to small to give away.


Yup the gmr is trashy. ....I like my women a little on the trashy side....


----------

